# Você ia gostar dele se o conhecesse



## gvergara

Oi:

A última pergunta do dia (isso acho)... Por quê se utiliza neste caso o imperfeito do verbo _ir_ seguido do infinitivo no lugar do condicional presente? (_você *gostaria *dele se o conhecesse_) Ou vocês não utilizam este tempo verbal nas orações principais das quais dependem orações condicionais introduzidas pela conjunção _se_?

_Mas vou confessar uma coisa que vai surpreender você. O Val é uma pessoa, como direi, boa, você *ia gostar* dele se o conhecesse._
*Do romance de Rubem Fonseca "A grande arte"*

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Poderiamos dizer 'você iria gostar dele se o conhecesse', sim. Creio que o uso, se não estou em erro, é neste caso igual ao do espanhol: 'iba a gustarle si..."


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Poderiamos dizer 'você iria gostar dele se o conhecesse', sim. Creio que o uso, se não estou em erro, é neste caso igual ao do espanhol: 'iba a gustarle si..."


Infelizmente não é correto... em espanhol chileno só utilizariamos o condicional presente ("_Le *gustaría* si lo conociese_) Ainda não compreendo se se pode usar também o condicional presente... poderia(m) explicar para mim?


----------



## Carfer

Como referi, sim, podemos dizer 'você *iria* gostar se...' (condicional presente)


----------



## gvergara

Sim, mas ainda não compreendo se se pode utilizar o condicional do verbo gostar (Você gostaria dele se o conhecesse) ou se se deve utilizar sempre o verbo ir. Obrigado pela sua paciência.


----------



## Desastre

Você pode, sim, utilizar o futuro do pretérito do modo indicativo:

_Você gostaria...

_Ou a locução verbal:

_Você iria gostar_...

Ainda há duas variantes em língua falada:
- Pretérito imperfeito do indicativo: _Você gostava...
- _Locução verbal com pretérito imperfeito: _Você *ia gostar... *_(eu diria que essa é a forma mais comum na língua falada onde eu moro)

A situação se assemelha ao uso do futuro do presente: _você gostará / você vai gostar_. Aliás, o uso da locução aqui representa maioria esmagadora na língua falada.

(A propósito: o que se chama de _conditionnel _em francês é o nosso futuro do pretérito).


----------



## Denis555

Primeiramente há uma divergência na nomenclatura portuguesa e a brasileira. No Brasil para esse tempo "gostaria" não se diz "condicional" mas "futuro do pretérito", já em Portugal, sim(igual a espanhol).

O combinação do tempo "pretérito imperfeito (do indicativo)" do verbo ir "ia" + um infinitivo para substituir o tempo "futuro do pretérito" - "gostaria" é largamente usada. (Pode se usá-la sempre)

No entanto, no caso que você descreve há uma ideia* mais forte de futuro envolvida dentro da condição; acontecerá, você começará a gostar dele (no futuro) se você o conhecer. Então eu acho que a forma ideal seria "ia gostar".



*Já começo a usar a nova ortografia!


----------



## gvergara

Muito obrigado também pelas suas respostas, que estão muito completas e claras, chers Desastre et Denis555. Hasta pronto

Gonzalo


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:
			
		

> Poderiamos dizer 'você iria gostar dele se o conhecesse', sim. Creio que o uso, se não estou em erro, é neste caso igual ao do espanhol: 'iba a gustarle si..."



Oi, Carfer!
Sempre tive a impressão de que os portugueses têm mais tendência do que nós a usar o pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito, confirma?

Por isso que eu acho que o "ia" naquele caso seria completamente comum e talvez mais ainda em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Que o usamos muito é um facto. A mim soa-me melhor dizer 'ias gostar dele se o conhecesses' do que 'gostarias dele se o conhecesses' e acrescentarei, sem que isso tenha que ver com a correcção ou incorrecção da frase, porque me parece que ambas as variantes são admissíveis, que a generalidade dos portugueses se inclinariam mais para  a primeira do que para a segunda. Se o usamos mais do que vocês brasileiros também me parece que sim, mas deste parecer ao ter a certeza vai uma distância muito grande.

Um abraço, Alandria

Carfer


----------



## MOC

É. O condicional (futuro do pretérito) perde aos pontos para o pretérito imperfeito nessas situações, na linguagem falada (e não só). Isto não quer obviamente dizer que ninguém use o condicional mas menos que no Brasil. Digo isto por experiência.


----------



## ligarashi

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> A última pergunta do dia (isso acho)... Por quê se utiliza neste caso o imperfeito do verbo _ir_ seguido do infinitivo no lugar do condicional presente? (_você *gostaria *dele se o conhecesse_) Ou vocês não utilizam este tempo verbal nas orações principais das quais dependem orações condicionais introduzidas pela conjunção _se_?
> 
> _Mas vou confessar uma coisa que vai surpreender você. O Val é uma pessoa, como direi, boa, você *ia gostar* dele se o conhecesse._
> *Do romance de Rubem Fonseca "A grande arte"*
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Na verdade tu cometeste uma confusão... Na frase que tu postaste "você ia gostar dele se o conhecesse", o "Ia", na verdade, é IRIA... O fato é que para ficar mais simples de se dizer, falamos apenas IA... Por isto não te confundas. O falante usou a condicional, e não o Pretérito Imperfeito. O mesmo acontece com a preposição "para"... usualmente falamos "pra"... Fica mais simples de se falar... Espero ter ajudado


----------



## ligarashi

Carfer said:


> Que o usamos muito é um facto. A mim soa-me melhor dizer 'ias gostar dele se o conhecesses' do que 'gostarias dele se o conhecesses' e acrescentarei, sem que isso tenha que ver com a correcção ou incorrecção da frase, porque me parece que ambas as variantes são admissíveis, que a generalidade dos portugueses se inclinariam mais para a primeira do que para a segunda. Se o usamos mais do que vocês brasileiros também me parece que sim, mas deste parecer ao ter a certeza vai uma distância muito grande.
> 
> Um abraço, Alandria
> 
> Carfer


 

As duas são admissíveis pois a única diferença entre elas é que na primeira usa-se o verbo ir como auxiliar... É a mesma coisa do futuro... Dizemos tanto "Eu VOU ir", como "Eu IREI"...


----------



## Carfer

gvergara dirá se cometeu algum erro ao transcrever a frase do Rubem Fonseca. Não tenho o livro para confirmar, mas quase apostava que não, que transcreveu bem. 'Ia' é pretérito imperfeito e mesmo que por hipótese gvergara tivesse cometido tal erro, não vejo qual seria o problema porque neste caso o uso do pretérito é perfeitamente normal. O sentido é realmente o do futuro pretérito, mas a forma verbal é imperfeito do indicativo, não há abreviação nenhuma.

E quanto a essa de 'eu vou ir' ou, pelo que deduzo, 'eu ia ir', gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo de tal uso. Conheço expressões como 'vou indo' (estou a ir) e semelhantes ('vou andando', com o mesmo sentido ou no de 'estou passando menos mal, 'vou estudar', 'vou fazer', 'vou ler', que têm realmente sentido de futuro), mas 'vou ir' em vez de 'irei' não me ocorre nenhum, pelo menos no uso do português europeu.


----------



## ligarashi

Carfer said:


> gvergara dirá se cometeu algum erro ao transcrever a frase do Rubem Fonseca. Não tenho o livro para confirmar, mas quase apostava que não, que transcreveu bem. 'Ia' é pretérito imperfeito e mesmo que por hipótese gvergara tivesse cometido tal erro, não vejo qual seria o problema porque neste caso o uso do pretérito é perfeitamente normal. O sentido é realmente o do futuro pretérito, mas a forma verbal é imperfeito do indicativo, não há abreviação nenhuma.
> 
> E quanto a essa de 'eu vou ir' ou, pelo que deduzo, 'eu ia ir', gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo de tal uso. Conheço expressões como 'vou indo' (estou a ir) e semelhantes ('vou andando', com o mesmo sentido ou no de 'estou passando menos mal, 'vou estudar', 'vou fazer', 'vou ler', que têm realmente sentido de futuro), mas 'vou ir' em vez de 'irei' não me ocorre nenhum, pelo menos no uso do português europeu.


 
Justamente, no português americano isto ocorre. O procedimento é o mesmo... Usa-se uma locução verbal para dar ideia de futuro. Logo, vou ir é aceitável em "ambos português". Não entendo por que não te ocorre esta construção. Se posso usar o ir como auxiliar em casos como "vou estar..." posso muito bem utilizá-lo, tambem, como verbo principal sem restrições. Sobre a questão do "ia" , eu não o vejo como pretérito imperfeito, pois sempre utilizamos o futuro do pretérito em uma frase condicional. A divergência pode acontecer com os verbos PODER e IR, porém, tu podes muito bem, e sem dificuldades, ouvir um brasileiro dizer " Você estaria melhor se não trabalhasse tanto"... Agora, pensa comigo... Se fosse da maneira que falas, os brasileiros falariam "Você estava melhor se não trabalhasse tanto"... Entendes o que eu quero dizer?!
Sim, o IA, é abreveação, neste caso, de iria...


----------



## ligarashi

Carfer said:


> gvergara dirá se cometeu algum erro ao transcrever a frase do Rubem Fonseca. Não tenho o livro para confirmar, mas quase apostava que não, que transcreveu bem. 'Ia' é pretérito imperfeito e mesmo que por hipótese gvergara tivesse cometido tal erro, não vejo qual seria o problema porque neste caso o uso do pretérito é perfeitamente normal. O sentido é realmente o do futuro pretérito, mas a forma verbal é imperfeito do indicativo, não há abreviação nenhuma.
> 
> E quanto a essa de 'eu vou ir' ou, pelo que deduzo, 'eu ia ir', gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo de tal uso. Conheço expressões como 'vou indo' (estou a ir) e semelhantes ('vou andando', com o mesmo sentido ou no de 'estou passando menos mal, 'vou estudar', 'vou fazer', 'vou ler', que têm realmente sentido de futuro), mas 'vou ir' em vez de 'irei' não me ocorre nenhum, pelo menos no uso do português europeu.


 
O que acontece, pelo que eu percebi, é que vocês, portugueses, utilizam o pretérito imperfeito ao invés do futuro do pretério... Esta frase que acabaste de dizer "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo" prova que a utilização destes tempos verbais é distinta em Portugal e no Brasil, pois se estivesse em terras brasileiras FALARIA : "gostaria que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo..." e não "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo"...

No Brasil o Pretérito Imperfeito dá a idéia de uma ação passada que já não ocorre mais... Exemplo: "Eu a amava como nunca amei ninguém"... O "amava" dá a idéia de que o falante já deixou de amar a pessoa, no caso Ela. 
Analisemos sua frase agora: "Gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo"... Se um brasileiro, como eu, ouvisse esta frase PENSARIA "Poxa, ele queria que eu desse um exemplo, mas não quer mais?!"

Entendeu?! Então chegamos a conclusão de que, o 'ia' pode ser pretérito imperfeito ou futuro do pretérito... Depende da região... Se for na américa, o ia é abreveação de iria... Se for na europa, o ia é pretérito imperfeito


----------



## Alandria

Ligarashi, "ia" não parece ter nada de abreviação, não sei de onde tirou isso...
Há, no português, uma preferência nítida de se usar o pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito. O que acontece é que em alguns falares isso evoluiu mais do que em outros. É algo que eu noto mesmo dentro do Brasil...


----------



## Carfer

ligarashi said:


> O que acontece, pelo que eu percebi, é que vocês, portugueses, utilizam o pretérito imperfeito ao invés do futuro do pretério... Esta frase que acabaste de dizer "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo" prova que a utilização destes tempos verbais é distinta em Portugal e no Brasil, pois se estivesse em terras brasileiras FALARIA : "gostaria que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo..." e não "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo"...


 
Claro que sim, que usamos e, como já resultava de posts anteriores, talvez propendamos mais para o uso do pretérito imperfeito do que do futuro pretérito (que aqui chamamos condicional). Mas se tivesse escrito 'gostaria' em vez de 'gostava' também ninguém me franzia (ou me franziria, como queiram) o sobrolho em Portugal.

Quanto ao 'vou ir', ao meu ouvido de falante do português de Portugal, soa-me muito estranho. Estava a tentar lembrar-me se, além de 'ter' (tenho tido, terei tido, etc) há algum caso em que usemos o verbo como auxiliar de si próprio e não me ocorre nenhum. Já agora, gostava (ou gostaria) que os companheiros portugueses me dissessem se usariam 'vou ir' em vez de 'irei'.


----------



## ligarashi

Alandria said:


> Ligarashi, "ia" não parece ter nada de abreviação, não sei de onde tirou isso...
> Há, no português, uma preferência nítida de se usar o pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito. O que acontece é que em alguns falares isso evoluiu mais do que em outros. É algo que eu noto mesmo dentro do Brasil...


 
Eu nunca ouvi na minha vida alguém falar, por exemplo, "você estava melhor se trabalhasse menos"

Isso não existe no português brasileiro... Por um acaso, vc sabe o que é futuro do pretérito e pretérito imperfeito?

Meu... é um absurdo vocês estarem atacando pedra em mim... Pensem um pouquinho no que eu falei... Leiam com atenção todos as respostas que dei... Depois de analisar, venham com criticas, mas antes disso, não.


----------



## ligarashi

Carfer said:


> Claro que sim, que usamos e, como já resultava de posts anteriores, talvez propendamos mais para o uso do pretérito imperfeito do que do futuro pretérito (que aqui chamamos condicional). Mas se tivesse escrito 'gostaria' em vez de 'gostava' também ninguém me franzia (ou me franziria, como queiram) o sobrolho em Portugal.
> 
> Quanto ao 'vou ir', ao meu ouvido de falante do português de Portugal, soa-me muito estranho. Estava a tentar lembrar-me se, além de 'ter' (tenho tido, terei tido, etc) há algum caso em que usemos o verbo como auxiliar de si próprio e não me ocorre nenhum. Já agora, gostava (ou gostaria) que os companheiros portugueses me dissessem se usariam 'vou ir' em vez de 'irei'.


 
Eu não disse que vocês não usam o futuro do pretérito, só disse que você usou o pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito (digo isto com olhos de quem fala português brasileiro)...
Hehe, é bem estranho isto, pois tanto eu como você falamos português, e mesmo assim, as vezes parece outra lingua.
Então... Da mesma forma que soa estranho "vou ir" para ti, soa-me estranho "gostava que me desse"
hehe

é isso, 
abraços


----------



## Carfer

ligarashi said:


> Meu... é um absurdo vocês estarem atacando pedra em mim... Pensem um pouquinho no que eu falei... Leiam com atenção todos as respostas que dei... Depois de analisar, venham com criticas, mas antes disso, não.


 
Ligarashi, discordar de si não é criticá-lo, tampouco atirar-lhe pedras. Pela sua lógica, também eu ou Alandria nos podíamos ter sentido atacados e é óbvio que não sentimos nem havia motivo para tal. Calma, valeu?
Abraços também

Carfer


----------



## ligarashi

Carfer said:


> Ligarashi, discordar de si não é criticá-lo, tampouco atirar-lhe pedras. Pela sua lógica, também eu ou Alandria nos podíamos ter sentido atacados e é óbvio que não sentimos nem havia motivo para tal. Calma, valeu?
> Abraços também
> 
> Carfer


 
Não, não estou bravo... É que Alandria falou como se eu fosse louco... Mas eu só falo alguma coisa se eu tenho certeza do que estou falando... O problema é que as pessoas, não estou me referindo a você, falam sem pensar um pouco, às vezes... O Brasil, por ser um país grande, tem muita variabilidade lingüistica, ela/ele, portanto, deveria analizar a situação, assim como eu fiz, antes de falar que eu inventei que "ia" era abreveação de iria


----------



## Denis555

Vou entrar na discussão também. 

Embora o uso do *futuro do pretérito*(condicional) seja preferível na escrita, não faltam exemplos na fala dos brasileiros. 

O que acontece é que os portugueses deram um passo mais à frente e usam com "gostar" (gostava) e os brasileiros não. 

_Me parece ser o contrário com o verbo "ter" com o qual os brasileiros vão à frente para substituir o verbo haver. _
_Eu havia me esquecido -> Eu tinha me esquecido/Eu tinha-me esquecido. (Usado em ambos os países)_ *Porém:*
_Não há ninguém aqui -> Não tem ninguém aqui. (Usado no Brasil)_
_Há cinco meses ele foi embora -> Tem cinco meses que ele foi embora (Usado no Brasil)_
_*As formas com o verbo haver também são usadas no Brasil principalmente na escrita*._

Sobre a substituição do *futuro do pretérito* (condicional) pelo *pretérito imperfeito* *no Brasil* aqui estão alguns sites interessantes sobre o assunto:

FUTURO DO PRETÉRITO OU PRETÉRITO IMPERFEITO?

O pretérito imperfeito é largamente utilizado na língua oral.

Na linguagem falada e na escrita 1

Na linguagem falada e na escrita 2

Por isso não concordo que "ia" seja uma abreviação de "iria", embora seja uma teoria tentadora...


----------



## MOC

Denis555 said:


> O que acontece é que os portugueses deram um passo mais à frente e usam com "gostar" (gostava) e os brasileiros não.



Denis, repare que os portugueses não usam o pretérito imperfeito naquela situação para os verbos "ir" e "gostar". Os portugueses, coloquialmente (e não só), utilizam o pretérito imperfeito com qualquer verbo. 

Exemplos: 
"Queres comer uma bolacha?"
"Eu até comia se tivesse fome."


"Quer dançar?"
"Eu até dançava se tivesse jeito."


Na escrita de documentos formais, *eu*, evito utilizar o pretérito imperfeito nestas situações porque prefiro o condicional (futuro do pretérito) mas é apenas o meu caso, porque leio várias cartas formais com a utilização do pretérito imperfeito nessas situações.


Como já disse anteriormente, não quer dizer que ninguém o utilize, mas em geral, em Portugal, o pretérito imperfeito predomina.


----------



## Vanda

ligarashi said:


> O que acontece, pelo que eu percebi, é que vocês, portugueses, utilizam o pretérito imperfeito ao invés do futuro do pretério... Esta frase que acabaste de dizer "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo" prova que a utilização destes tempos verbais é distinta em Portugal e no Brasil, pois se estivesse em terras brasileiras FALARIA : "gostaria que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo..." e não "gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo"...
> 
> Permita-me discordar, os gaúchos usam esta forma normalmente. Talvez até pela influência portuguesa mesmo. Há mais Brasil do que sonha nossa vã filosofia.
> 
> Analisemos sua frase agora: "Gostava que ligarashi me desse algum exemplo"... Se um brasileiro, como eu, ouvisse esta frase PENSARIA "Poxa, ele queria que eu desse um exemplo, mas não quer mais?!"
> 
> Entendeu?! Então chegamos a conclusão de que, o 'ia' pode ser pretérito imperfeito ou futuro do pretérito... Depende da região... Se for na América, o ia é abreviação de iria... Se for na Europa, o ia é pretérito imperfeito
> 
> Também, como o pessoal já disse, o ia é perfeitamente aceitável na linguagem oral e usado em várias regiões do Brasil. Como o Dennis já disse, temos várias discussões sobre esses usos em diferentes regiões do país bem como em Portugal. Uma coisa que você acabará se dando conta por aqui é que não existe um único modo de se dizer algo, seja dentro do Brasil, seja dentro de Portugal. Cada região tem a sua peculiaridade e a própria gramática tem seus prós e contras.


----------



## Alandria

ligarashi said:


> Eu nunca ouvi na minha vida alguém falar, por exemplo, "você estava melhor se trabalhasse menos"
> 
> Isso não existe no português brasileiro... Por um acaso, vc sabe o que é futuro do pretérito e pretérito imperfeito?
> 
> Meu... é um absurdo vocês estarem atacando pedra em mim... Pensem um pouquinho no que eu falei... Leiam com atenção todos as respostas que dei... Depois de analisar, venham com criticas, mas antes disso, não.



Não existe na norma culta, mas coloquialmente é bem normal ouvir pessoas falando assim:

"Eu casava (casaria) com aquele cara"
"Eu queria realizar todos os meus sonhos"

Essas frases são abreviações?

Com relação ao verbo "estar", não é normal, talvez nem em Portugal. Mas "ficar" que é como um sinônimo, já não é bem assim. "estar" é um péssimo exemplo. E se você reler as minhas mensagens anteriores, verá que eu disse que em Portugal essa tendência é maior, mas que não inexistia no Brasil.


----------



## ligarashi

vanda, foi exatamente o que eu disse. Existem variações lingüisticas para cada região... Leia a resposta que eu dei a Alandria, e verá... uhm e... hehe, eu estou a dar a minha visão paulistana sobre o assunto... Nunca fui para outra região do país, ainda, embora já tenha tido contato com gauchos

Se eu soubesse que iria dar tanta discussão, não TERIA postado aqui.
ou, se preferir
se eu soubesse que ia dar tanta discussao, nao tinha postado aqui.


----------



## Denis555

Sem querer colocar lenha na fogueira e colocando , eu não acho que isso seja uma questão de regionalismo...

Veja essa letra de Marisa Monte - Não Vá Embora onde ela usa "podia" em vez de "poderia".

Aliás, uma música belíssima; é só procurar no youtube para ver um clipe ao vivo com a letra embaixo! Maravilhosa!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Eu lembro que criei um _thread_ sobre esse mesmo assunto e para quem estiver interessado, pode ler a discussão aqui:

frases condicionais


----------



## Denis555

Para tirar qualquer dúvida remanescente. Muito bom esse seu link, Chriszinho. 
Bom ver você de volta...


----------



## Chriszinho85

Muito obrigado Denis!


----------



## Outsider

Tínhamos falado antes desta construção aqui no fórum.


----------

